# For those mourning the loss of Top Gear a possible replacement for now



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

There are loads of people mourning the loss of top gear. Some for the program itself, some for the people, and some for the challenges which I think we can all agree were good at times but were getting very predictable.

I found the Motor Trend channel on youtube about a year ago and in particular the program 'Roadkill' which is essentially 2 guys doing challenges and road trips in old, cheap American muscle cars. They usually end up doing daft things and having some disasters but its all much more real than the "oh look we have set that caravan on fire" in top gear. In a recent Roadkill episode, they had previously built a muscle truck and in the episode they drove to a power boating event with their power boat in tow. Then in the car park at the even they removed the V8 from the truck and fitted it in the speed boat for some fun. After the day they refitted the motor and drove home!! In the episode below (current one) they have a play in some ridiculously powerful Dodge cars.

The guys also do another program focusing on the technical aspects of customising and woking on hotrod/muscle cars so I'll post that below as well.

Top Gear as we know it may well have gone but there are (dare I say) better things out there











Enjoy


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Roadkill is brilliant. I've been watching it for quite a while.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

PugIain said:


> Roadkill is brilliant. I've been watching it for quite a while.


plus one here,i have watched all on youtube on the motor trend channel,

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL12C0C916CECEA3BC

fill your boots,:car:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Yep I've watched all the roadkill and hotrod garage episodes some even twice! Do you see what I mean though about the guys honing around, taking risks and gunning it (a bit like Clarkson) but its all so genuine. No caravans accidentally catching fire or predictable crashes and incidents.

I've even watched a lot of the other motor trend programs as well like 'ignition' and head 2 head' but I've recently enjoyed 'Dirt everyday'


----------

